# NO, its not safe BUT...



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

there are a few 2coolers that WILL be headed south of the border come Nov. 25th. We would like to visit with each other and find out what the others are experiencing when crossing. Sharing tips to make a more safe trip. 

Is it possible to have a thread to share this information with out the folks, that are not going, tell us how bad it is? We know its bad in some areas, we too watch the news and read the Narco Blogs daily.

So I ask politely, please do not post on this thread if you do not intend to go... I'd like this to be a communication piece for the folks that are going to share their experiences (from this year).:cheers:

Just play fair... 

Guys, if your going and have been crossing share the do's and don'ts! And please don't talk about "how safe it is" because you know that will stir the pot with the guys who are doing their best to let us share our stories without jumping in... Just share your experience and what you saw. 

Thanks and I look fwd to learning from each of our experiences.

Mitch


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks to all that have viewed and not posted:brew2:

My self and/or my group have been down once a month since Feb. Noone has seen anything or had any issues so far. We cross in Laredo at bridgeII... We did change up our route a little and now we drive through town in order to get to the hwy. Rancher advised us to do so and he lives in Nuevo Laredo. We use to take the road along the river. We try to cross early(7-9am) and come home about the same time. None of the roads we travel (85) are washed out and I believe Columbia is okay to cross as well. We never make any stops other than the second check point if red lighted...when getting the red light, military have been really nice and even answered our questions about the narco threats... they told us to be off the road by 7-8PM. Hope this helps anyone who is going and I look fwd to hearing others plans to stay safe. Good luck guys and be safe... always keep a look out because the violance is there! We just have to share stories and keep each other up on all that we see or hear from our locals there in Mexico.


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

Talked to a ranch owner today who has a ranch on the pipeline. He stated that he's been going regularly and has not had any issues. He said last week he talked to the owner of the ranch on his South fenceline who had been down for a week. The owner of the neighbor ranch lives in Houston and had brought a friend down and even brought their wives. Sounds like they shared a cold one or two and had a great time.

I sure miss Mexico. Please post pictures when you can.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

troutphishin said:


> *some folks just aren't as smart as others.*
> 
> you should probably get your advice from folks that don't have an interest in getting hunters down their ranches.
> 
> ...


Yes sir... your right! Some of the folks on here can't read!

If you could...you would have noted the this statement in the original post. "So I ask politely,* please do not post on this thread if you do not intend to go...* I'd like this to be a communication piece for the folks that are going to share their experiences (from this year).:cheers:"
And if you were any kind of man, you would respect another mans polite request...

Mods... is it possible to just delete posts like the one above before my thread get closed... some folks just cant respect the wishes of others.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

*We're going*

again this year as we have the last five years. I spoke with our land owner yesterday. All is well. We have had no trouble. I do not anticipate any. That being said, we treat Mexico like Mexico. I also treat down town Houston like downtown Houston.
Good luck, it is going to be a heck of year for deer on our place.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

mitchbcs said:


> Yes sir... your right! Some of the folks on here can't read!
> 
> If you could...you would have noted the this statement in the original post. "So I ask politely,* please do not post on this thread if you do not intend to go...* I'd like this to be a communication piece for the folks that are going to share their experiences (from this year).:cheers:"
> And if you were any kind of man, you would respect another mans polite request...
> ...


Good deal! Hopefully they will let the thread stay. Sent the Trouthunter guy a PM about closing the last one. He seemed to be concerned about people saying it was safe to go down there when it is not. Completly Understandable.

My Dad, sister, cousin, and probably my buddy Kendall will be going down to Dad's ranch in a matter of weeks. Dad went down 3 weeks ago or so and did not have any problems. Hell of a deal to have a big ranch down there and you are scared to use it. He usually crosses at Del rio or eagle pass. Wish I could be there to go with them.

Ya'll be careful and be sure to post up what is going on and how it is. I will do the same when I find something out. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Ya'll go on and head down there this year... good luck to you. Let us know how it went when you get back.


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

my lease boss visits the ranch every 2 weeks. Aside from the local cops wanting $20 for speeding nothing special to report. He is there now so I'll report once I hear from him. This should be a record year in Mexico. I'm pumped!!!


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Some of my guys went to the ranch on Sunday morning after the Cola Blanco banquet... all went well except it was crazy wet and they got stuck! Had to walk many miles in the mud and rain to get the tractor. As far as the "bad stuff", they didn't see anything or hear and gunshots...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I've cleaned up the unnecessary posts to this point.

The OP stated clearly he is not looking for opinions. Lets assume they are all big boys and can make their own decisions.

Please let the guys that want to hunt down there communicate on here with out being harassed.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

mitchbcs said:


> Some of my guys went to the ranch on Sunday morning after the Cola Blanco banquet... all went well except it was crazy wet and they got stuck! Had to walk many miles in the mud and rain to get the tractor. As far as the "bad stuff", they didn't see anything or hear and gunshots...


 Have some tractors and other heavy stuff to move, sounds like we might need to let it dry out for a bit. thanks for the report.


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

mitchbcs said:


> Some of my guys went to the ranch on Sunday morning after the Cola Blanco banquet... all went well except it was crazy wet and they got stuck! Had to walk many miles in the mud and rain to get the tractor. As far as the "bad stuff", they didn't see anything or hear and gunshots...


Where is your ranch? How long does it take to get there?

Did you guys use an outfitter to find the ranch or know the landowner?

Is this the first year on the ranch?

I have not ever crossed in Laredo just Colombia, Eagle Pass and Lake Falcon. Is it fairly easy or are the lines long?


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

TailHunter3 said:


> Where is your ranch? How long does it take to get there?
> 
> Did you guys use an outfitter to find the ranch or know the landowner?
> 
> ...


We have been with this land owner for 5 years and bordered his ranch with other family members for 11 years... I personally have only been there for 4. We do not use an outfitter and have never, the land owner takes care of everything for us and is very trustworthy. Have been to his house and hung out with his family in Mexico and Texas. Nothing wrong with an outfitter but you know they are getting a cut too... why not save and go thru the land owner?

Ranch is just south of Laredo on hwy 85.... takes about 30 minutes to get there after crossing the border in Laredo at bridge II. All highway driving...no dirt roads until you go into our ranch.

Good luck guys.... Im still getting bad reports in certain areas! Fortunatly our area hasn't gotten bad!


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> I've cleaned up the unnecessary posts to this point.
> 
> The OP stated clearly he is not looking for opinions. Lets assume they are all big boys and can make their own decisions.
> 
> Please let the guys that want to hunt down there communicate on here with out being harassed.


Thanks Bud!:cheers:


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Just heard some more stuff and got the heads up from a close friend... He knows where I cross but told me to spread the word to all my Mexico hunting bud's....

"for sure for sure, dont cross at Falcon Dam and drive highway 2 to Nuevo Laredo day or night..if you do..you are a real loco cowboy with nothing less than a death wish"

If this is your route, I'd think about another way to the Ranch. Maybe through other ranches or something... You may travel this route and everything go okay, but I personally wouldn't! This man has tried to talk me out of hunting Mexico many times because of "potential danger" but he says this route is a "death wish"... He has hunted Mexico for 30+ years and gave up his ranch on hwy2 this year! And wont go back until the smoke clears!

Prayers sent to those of you who have ranches on HWY 2 south of Laredo... be very safe in your travels!


----------



## skipjack express (May 11, 2010)

great thread mitch i hunt in lampazos and have had no problems but i only go 2 or 3 times a year


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

A buddy of mine just got back from their ranch on Hwy 2 just south of Nuevo Laredo. Said they had a great trip and didnt see any violence. They even went downtown to the Angadi office to get some gun permits and everyting was fine. He said everyone was conducting business as usual and no sign of violence. 

Im still getting alot of violent stories... its not over! He just had a good trip! I hope to take my samurai mid Oct. and pick up the TC cards


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

My guys left this morning to check on feeders and the house.... take a few items in prep for season.

Anyone have any info from recent trips? I've been getting alot of PM's but noone is posting anything....

Good luck to all!


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Well my guys made it back safe from NL with no sign of danger noted... the report was waist high grass. Most bucks are hard horned but a few with velvet hanging. Looks to be very promising.... Good luck to all and look fwd to your post on routes, issues, ect....


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

My boss has gone to our place in Acuna several times this year with no drama. I am going down on the 15th to take the guns across. Our main gate is about 15 minutes from the border and the drive to the gate is straight through town. Windows up, doors locked, cross in the middle of the day. Once i get to the gate i feel pretty safe, but i am always on the lookout. I'll post on Monday "if":spineyes: I make it back. 

We've seen some real good deer on the cams...should be a great year


----------



## Texmexhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

*We cross in Eagle Pass*

If you are smart and use your head, you will not run into any problems.
Cross during the daylight hours. Go directly to your ranch. Stay there. Go back home. Easy! We have hunted in Mexico for over 10 years with no problems.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

We had no problems crossing the border either coming or going!! Not even an ounce of trouble at the Mexican crossing!!! This was my first Mexico hunt and will be back for more!!!!!!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Ran 200 miles South of the border yesterday and today. Up and down Hwy 2, both sides of NL. Checkin and fillin feeders, BBQ'in and drankin a few in the evening. Military is out in force(GOOD), but not many check stops after the bridge. They were runnin and gunnin on Hwy 2, and they have definately Beefed up. Glad to see it. One Federaly stop,checked me for guns and on my way, as usual. Went into Nuevo Laredo for a couple of hrs today and it was busy. People out and moving like Nothing. 
The Tacos at the PEMEX on 85 just North of the outer loop are Excellent and reasonable. I recommend the barbacoa or the cactus w/chicken
All in all no sweat and it is Green.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice to see the good reports guys! Thanks and Good Luck this year!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Ya'll are braver than I am for sure. I would rather go to Northern Mexico than to Detroit, but I will pass on both.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

two of our guys just got back from a week of moving equiptment and working on the ranch. Everything went smooth. Except one of my game cameras got washed away. : (
They said the trees were covered with acorns, looks like a bumper crop, lots of washed out roads, the tree the camera was on was also gone. Lots of rain earlier.


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

Took the guns across Friday morning. Two tips:

1: Triple check your serial numbers and print clearly. A 4 can look like a 9 in Mexico.

2" If you are traveling with a prankster explain to him that it is not a good idea to hit the feeder on his truck and spray corn while waiting at the border for the military to remedy the serial number issue...they will make you pick up every kernel. 

Other than that we had a great trip. Acuna was business as usual and i never felt uncomfortable.

Had a camera crew and a very well known hunting TV host stay at camp with us. They were filming a whitetail crossbow hunt and took a cool looking 9 point with a lot of kickers.

Going back next weekend.


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

*Nice buck out of Acuna*

My boss got back yesterday and took this nice buck. 170-7/8. He has been after a deer that he thinks is much bigger than this one, but couldn't pass him up. Good thing he didn't...said he had no idea this deer was as big as it is when he shot it. Now i want to go find the bigger one!!!


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

We go throughout the year, and have for the past 4yrs. We hunt in Sonora, South of Arizona, but think the conditions are comparible. We only travel during daylight, stay in a group and spend a little extra money to have a landowner or Ranch Rep with us. We have never had an issue! Travel wisely and make minimal stops! Have a great season!


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Very Nice Buck posted above!

I went across at Columbia with my Sami and guns 2 weeks ago.... drove to Laredo down 2 and then throught the 2nd check point on 85 with no issues! Didnt see a single threat of violence. Im getting very excited... wish everyone safety and good luck!

I also want to thank everyone that has not post negative comments on the thread! Its much appreciated fellas... Thumbs up to ya!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

CFJTEX said:


> 2" If you are traveling with a prankster explain to him that it is not a good idea to hit the feeder on his truck and spray corn while waiting at the border for the military to remedy the serial number issue...*they will make you pick up every kernel*.


LMAO... now that is funny... don't mess with mexico.. LOL corn litterers...


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

The time is creeping up on us fellas! My bags are packed and I'll be headed south Friday morning... I pray that we all have a safe trip to the ranch and a safe return with our muy grande in hand! Cant wait to see everyones LDP's...

Good Luck!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Good luck this weekend guys. Sure wish I was going...


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Unbelievable, I'm at camp and on 2cool. Crossed in yesterday at 3pm. 12 rigs ahead of me at the columbia bridge and took about an hr to get thru. DO NOT TRY TO CROSS ANY CORN!!!! They were taking it from the hunters. Don't ask me, first time I ever saw them do it. Just a quick heads up for anyone who has yet to cross. Deer are movin good at 2pm. I drove Hard all day today gettin my does Piled up. Good Luck.:cheers:


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Crossed at Acuna, no problems, fun trip, pulled card from one camera left Christmas last year, have a few thousand pictures to go through will check and post some. Here is one. Great trip everything seemed normal, learned more spanish.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Another one, lots of cats.


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

How'd it go??



mitchbcs said:


> The time is creeping up on us fellas! My bags are packed and I'll be headed south Friday morning... I pray that we all have a safe trip to the ranch and a safe return with our muy grande in hand! Cant wait to see everyones LDP's...
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Traveled to the ranch in Linares , Nuevo Leon crossed thru McAllen / Reynosa over the holidays. No issues at checkpoints or roads. Was recommended not to wear camo clothing while traveling or at town.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

We have been crossing for the last couple of weeks getting things done. Have had no issues. One lease member crossed at Acuna with a top drive rig and was pulled over by the local police. They asked to see guns and permits. He was not bringing guns, they went through the suburban and sent him on his way. He was bringing a washer and dryer for the house, corn, and groceries. They didn't even want a bribe, wich I take as a positive thing. 
Deer look great this year, we are going to have one of our best years ever.


----------



## DowntownBrown (Feb 3, 2010)

*We're back!*

Had a great trip but we had a few unexpected visitors. Supposedly, these guys are the good ones.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'd have asked one of them to let me shoot his HK 

TH


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

DowntownBrown said:


> Had a great trip but we had a few unexpected visitors. Supposedly, these guys are the good ones.


Got invited on a Mex hunt outside of Acuna several years ago and it still was the coolest hunts in the deer stand! Second pic I see the propane bottle with the tygon tubing coming off. The place I went had no water or electicity but a decent house and the lighting was tygon tubing punched into the small green propane bottle with lights on them coming of the big bottle. Thought that was cool!!!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

was real dry on the ranch, but checked four of the springs and they were all running. Talked to the cowboys and they said they had been seeing groups of 5 to 10 mule deer towards the back of the ranch. Only way to get there now is by mule or horses. But good to know they are back there. Bears have been swinging on feeders.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Rebar lol.

Neat cave over the spring; have you been in it?

TH


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Rebar lol.
> 
> Neat cave over the spring; have you been in it?
> 
> TH


 Not me!! But one of the guys (younger) has, said it went back a ways. Lots of caves on the ranch.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Tamaulipas, Mexico report: All was safe from last Friday until yesterday. Had some Narcos show up at the ranch I am affiliated with. Got a call from the land owner stated that the bad guys showed up looking around. Ranch hands went out and calmed the guys down. Hunter/landowner (******) kept out of site until they left. Guys be extra careful. 
All was well this morning. Seems like the marines have them on their heels and running scared. Had a marine helicopter circle the deer blind apparently.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Bull Minnow said:


> Tamaulipas, Mexico report: All was safe from last Friday until yesterday. Had some Narcos show up at the ranch I am affiliated with. Got a call from the land owner stated that the bad guys showed up looking around. Ranch hands went out and calmed the guys down. Hunter/landowner (******) kept out of site until they left. Guys be extra careful.
> All was well this morning. Seems like the marines have them on their heels and running scared. Had a marine helicopter circle the deer blind apparently.


Wow! The hunter and the Hunted!!!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Got "Shook Down" today for the first time in about 15 yrs.sad2sm They had an 18 wheeler pulled over on Hwy 2. I was following 3 or 4 other 18 wheelers and they jumped out in front of us and flagged us over. Said I was speeding and they needed some soda money. I keep a wad of ones(12) in my wallet just in case. After a little back and forth I handed them this wad and they were on their way.sad3sm. They were in a Nuevo Laredo Police truck, but they weren't cops, trust me.hwell:
Sorry for the bit of bad news but it's the truth.


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

TailHunter3 said:


> How'd it go??


Got a text. He is still there. Got a big buck down this evening. I will let him tell the story when he gets back


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

I went to my lease out of Nuevo Laredo weekend before last and filled up all feeders an brushed in some bow blinds. Everything went smooth. No problems.


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

*Another good buck out of Acuna*

One of the hunters on our adjoining pasture took this big boy the weekend before Thanksgiving. I'm not able to get away until the 17th and i can't wait. Lots of big deer around. Hopefully they'll be stupid and horny by the time i show up. I would gladly take this ones twin brother. Taped at +/- 177 is what i was told.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

CFJTEX said:


> One of the hunters on our adjoining pasture took this big boy the weekend before Thanksgiving. I'm not able to get away until the 17th and i can't wait. Lots of big deer around. Hopefully they'll be stupid and horny by the time i show up. I would gladly take this ones twin brother. Taped at +/- 177 is what i was told.


Uh oh...no face showing. Auger is that you again? J/K that's a nice buck, congrats to the hunter


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

El Cazador said:


> Uh oh...no face showing. Auger is that you again? J/K that's a nice buck, congrats to the hunter


Oh Man you caught me. Wait til i post a pic of my 312" East Texas Buck that stepped out in front of Bigfoot right when i shot.

Not comfortable posting pics of others.

Don't worry if i get my "Muy Grande" you will get sick of seeing my face.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Super buck!!!!! Hope ya get a big un too!!!


----------



## capt push broom (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats a nice one CJ...love the attire!
:cheers:


----------



## Tquick (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm hunting about 10 miles north of Anuhuac off of hwy 1. Leaving next thursday, has anyone been hunting in that area? Has anyone run into any problems there? Any info woulkd be appreciated.

TQ


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Update: 
Landowner made it home safe and sound. Says the bad guys cut a hole in the fence and are finding alternative routes through ranches. Again, just updating what I know. Be safe and good luck.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Bull Minnow said:


> Update:
> Landowner made it home safe and sound. Says the bad guys cut a hole in the fence and are finding alternative routes through ranches. Again, just updating what I know. Be safe and good luck.


 If they are cutting your fences and using your land to go around check stations etc. DO NOT GO BACK!


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

TailHunter3 said:


> How'd it go??


Went pretty good! Stuck this one with my bow and didnt have any problems with violence! Sucks to hear a few guys got shook down!


















wampuscat said:


> If they are cutting your fences and using your land to go around check stations etc. DO NOT GO BACK!


If I saw narco on my ranch I would def. not go back! Just my .02!


----------



## Tquick (Nov 19, 2010)

*thats my ranch...*



DowntownBrown said:


> Had a great trip but we had a few unexpected visitors. Supposedly, these guys are the good ones.


uhhh, that pic is from my ranch. when was this photo taken? It couldnt have been this year, so why did you post it? Another guy on my ranch has sent you several messages and you wont respond whats the deal man? On another note we got back yesterday with no problems.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

mitchbcs said:


> Went pretty good! Stuck this one with my bow and didnt have any problems with violence! Sucks to hear a few guys got shook down!
> 
> View attachment 342226
> 
> ...


 The landowner (Father in laws partner) went back and is indeed down there as I type. Left Last Friday. Wants me to come and I said no thanks.


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

Truck's packed and I'll be headed west at 5:00 am. Heard the rut is in full effect and they are frisky. Give a report when i get back Monday. Hopefully I'll be able to post some pictures of me holding a buck.


----------



## darb2723 (Feb 25, 2009)

Got back Wedneday after a four day hunt, no problems coming or going, we cross at the Columbia bridge. Hated to leave, it was about to be on! Can't wait to get back down there.


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

Got back Sunday. No problems coming or going. Had a great hunt. Drove around in the top drive corning roads Friday afternoon and all day Saturday. Passed on a really nice 10 point Saturday morning that may have touched 160, but he just didn't do it for me. I have two on the wall already that are similar and i would rather let someone who would appreciate him more take him.

The rut was in full swing. Every buck we saw was hot on a doe and could care less about us or the truck. Hit the horns a few times and never had any reaction. I got some great pictures, but i left my memory card at the ranch...Guess i'll have to go back and get it soon.

Merry Christmas
Happy Birthday Jesus


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Went last week as well. I was after a 190 class buck that I had on game camera last month. Never caught up to him. Can't wait o go back. Rut was in full swing. I crossed at bridge # 2 going and coming with no problems.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Glad you guys are not seeing any problems! Good luck getting your bucks! I cant wait to see your pics...


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Military has been "Pushing Hard" thru our ranch. Every 3 or 4 days they come thru in force. Lot's of them when they show. Good Deal. They are making a presence on the border, Now, like I have never seen before.:spineyes:hwell:


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

A Few Pics


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Great pictures...thanks for posting!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Just back, (14 hours on the road) went in 10 days ago at Eagle pass, out today at Del Rio. No problems, Got a nice carmen mountain whitetail, some predators and some nice fish.


----------



## Tquick (Nov 19, 2010)

just got back again no problems coming or going.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

After a bit of looking and 424 miles on the four wheeler, finally found a nice one on a mountain side. He was in the brush, so had to climb up and get in front of him. He came out at about 100 yards. One shot from the 32/20 droped him after a shot run. Not as big as other whitetail deer, but a hoot to hunt. ( Carmen Mountain Whitetail)


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

other stuff


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

game camera


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

other pics


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

wampuscat said:


> After a bit of looking and 424 miles on the four wheeler, finally found a nice one on a mountain side. He was in the brush, so had to climb up and get in front of him. He came out at about 100 yards. One shot from the 32/20 droped him after a shot run. Not as big as other whitetail deer, but a hoot to hunt. ( Carmen Mountain Whitetail)


Great buck...Great Pictures!!!


----------



## Tquick (Nov 19, 2010)

anyone else going back for the last weekend?


----------



## alvinmike (Nov 30, 2010)

I am. I'm doing a hunt for the handicapped. We should have a great trip!


----------



## Tquick (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm taking a young man with Gingeritus to my place this weekend, maybe the mexicans will eat him.


----------



## Tquick (Nov 19, 2010)

i think i'm the only American hunting in mexico this weeend? anyone else here? anyone else awake?


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Just back from filling feeders and putting out cameras... Gearing up for another fun year!


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Where do you go across? Dry down there?


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

I cross at Nuevo Laredo and then down Hwy 85

Also cross at Eagle Pass and down hwy 2 for 20 miles... havent experienced any problems at either location.

Good Luck!


----------

